

Don’t Go Back to School: How to Fuel the Internal Engine of Learning - tokenadult
http://www.brainpickings.org/2013/05/13/dont-go-back-to-school-kio-stark/

======
iansmithg
Great find. Speaking from my own experience as a 5th year undergrad student
set to graduate in May 2015...when I am in class I am eagerly watching the
clock waiting to be dismissed so I can return to the web to learn something
new. Whether it be a new Photoshop technique or learning simply through
hacking something together out of thin air. School has lost its taste to me
and many others around me...why is this? Why is creativity and expression not
encouraged in the classroom? Graduation has now become a roadblock to my
imagination and passion for entrepreneurial ventures rather than a goal and
token of achievement. But we press on!!

